# Pedal Advice: Double DU vs. Ball Bearing



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

I am planning on ordering these pedalshttp://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17063&category=114
My question is: What are the advantages to the more expensive ones? I do mostly XC with a few trails thrown in and very little climbing. Are the double du pedals more desirable?


----------



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

Ball bearings will last longer if dirt and water is kept out. If you plan to ride frequently in mud/rain or wash the bike a lot I would go with DU.


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Are double DU a form of sealed bearings?


----------



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

Stelth said:


> Are double DU a form of sealed bearings?


DU bearings are "sleeve" bearings (a hollow cylinder with no balls) made of high tech materials. They are typically impregnated with Teflon so that they don't need additional lube. They are not inherently "sealed" but they tolerate dirt better than ball bearings.

Ball bearings can't tolerate dirt very well because of tight clearances and they don't last long if the lubricant gets washed out. But if you keep ball bearings clean and lubed they will out-last a sleeve bearing.


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks again, Billee. I appreciate your help.


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good technical info and advice, couldn't have put it better.


----------

